# Lounge Passes



## Acela150 (May 10, 2017)

Folks just found my 2016 Select Lounge passes. They expire on the 31st. First come first served.


----------



## BCL (May 10, 2017)

Haven't they already expired? I wasn't able to use mine, but they're marked as expiring 3/31/2017.


----------



## Acela150 (May 10, 2017)

Negative. The coupon says 5/31/17


----------



## Acela150 (May 11, 2017)

2 lounge passes are still available for the taking. Once again they expire on the 31st of the month.


----------



## Acela150 (May 20, 2017)

Folks I still have two lounge passes that expire on the 31st of the month. Free for the taking.


----------



## Pere Flyer (May 21, 2017)

I'd like one, if they're still available. They can be used at CUS, correct?


----------



## Acela150 (May 21, 2017)

Correct.. Please PM me your mailing address and I will put it in the mail this afternoon. Please keep in mind that they expire on the 31st of this month.


----------



## Pere Flyer (May 21, 2017)

Thanks! PM'd you. To clarify, in which lounge in CHI can it be used?


----------



## Acela150 (May 21, 2017)

Only the Metropolitan Lounge. AFAIK, the Legacy Club has no such pass.

One lounge pass available folks!


----------



## Pere Flyer (May 21, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## penguinflies (May 27, 2017)

I have 2 Single visit club acela passes that expire 7-31. They are up for grabs. They are paper and must be mailed.


----------



## penguinflies (May 31, 2017)

one left club acela, metro lounge single use pass left, expires 31July17.....anyone need it?


----------



## penguinflies (Jun 1, 2017)

both are spoken for~


----------



## dogbert617 (Jun 25, 2017)

penguinflies said:


> one left club acela, metro lounge single use pass left, expires 31July17.....anyone need it?


Just outta curiosity, I was wondering how you got those extra passes? Do you travel a lot on Amtrak, or say you have a lot of points on Amtrak Guest Rewards? Glad you did give those passes to someone else in need, since I wouldn't be needing it.


----------



## penguinflies (Jul 12, 2017)

@dogbert617 - I live in Chicago and made Select Plus, so I have full access to ML but there's no ClubAcela. Getting that status however, I can use the lounge without a pass or a business class/sleeper ticket. So when they are mailed to me for having the credit card or for some random promotion, I don't have a use for them.


----------



## sicariis (Jul 26, 2017)

If anyone has any lounge passes or upgrade coupons expiring 8/4 or later, i'd be happy to put them to a good use  .


----------



## PaTrainFan (Jul 26, 2017)

Question on these passes...they say they are for two people but wonder how strictly they adhere to that policy. I have two and am travelling with two others in a couple of months through Philadelphia and Washington so I am hoping they'll let all three of us in on one pass. Any insight? Thanks.


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 27, 2017)

sicariis said:


> If anyone has any lounge passes or upgrade coupons expiring 8/4 or later, i'd be happy to put them to a good use  .


Sorry mine expired in May, and I'm now Select Plus so I get all the lounge access I can possibly need. 



PaTrainFan said:


> Question on these passes...they say they are for two people but wonder how strictly they adhere to that policy. I have two and am travelling with two others in a couple of months through Philadelphia and Washington so I am hoping they'll let all three of us in on one pass. Any insight? Thanks.


Are you booked in a Sleeper or First Class on Acela for any parts of the trip? Or is it all coach? In the Philly lounge I don't see it being an issue. It's one of the more lightly used lounges. DC you may have a little more of an issue. But generally I've never had an issue. Just be ready with a back up plan.


----------



## PaTrainFan (Jul 27, 2017)

Acela150 said:


> sicariis said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone has any lounge passes or upgrade coupons expiring 8/4 or later, i'd be happy to put them to a good use  .
> ...


No, just coach. Won't hurt to try, right?


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 27, 2017)

If you have a pass you can try. But I would suggest that you have a second pass.

Good luck!


----------



## John Bredin (Sep 18, 2017)

Anyone with a spare lounge pass in metropolitan Chicago? I'm traveling coach on Friday to New Orleans but only realized this weekend that a Met Lounge pass (1) would be particularly handy & (2) is a physical thing that must be sent through the mail instead of by Internet like etickets, evouchers, and *almost* everything else Amtrak does in the 21st Century.


----------

